# Hate to admit this but I am gonna!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

At rehearsal last night and just getting warmed up and playing whatever. I happened to listen to the other guitarist's vibrato and it was superb. He's only been playing for 2 years. I have been doing vibrato with one finger and while my intentions were there that is totally the wrong way to be doing this. He gave me an impromptu lesson on the spot. I have been using one finger to do vibrato but using 3 fingers for strength to bend with. That was a "doh" moment in the making. The angle of the hand should be a little different because your using the web of your hand as a pivotal point and using more of your arm.

I have some exercises of hammering on and then vibrato, slide to a vibrato etc,

No wonder I never "got" vibrato and it always sounded like shit.

I just wonder how many techniques do we use, we think we're doing them correct but we are not really.

Have to undo this right now. I find that I have to stare at something and tell my hand to relax. That's the hardest part for me.

I am using this right now as an aide.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Personally I prefer one finger vibrato with very little pitch change, maybe half a semi tone with a slow vibrato. It all depends what you are going for.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone has their own way of producing vibrato. So there's no right or wrong way of doing it. Ultimately, it's what sounds good to you. 

On another note, I'm not a blues player, but I cut my teeth in the vibrato department by listening to the "Three Kings", and Eric Clapton - In my own opinion, they have the best sounding vibrato.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

but the way I was doing it was not producing the results I am after. The other way does.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I always said that vibrato separates the men from the boys. I'd say I'm at the puberty stage, and it seems like I'll probably be here for a while grooming my six nut hairs 'til I get it right.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I always said that vibrato separates the men from the boys. I'd say I'm at the puberty stage, and it seems like I'll probably be here for a while grooming my six nut hairs 'til I get it right.


Lmao. That is the answer I would expect from you. Very good analogy though!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just one of the many styles of vibrato. Paul Kossoff (b1950-d1976) had the wickedest vibrato. The first time Clapton saw him, it blew his mind. The first thing Clapton said to Kossoff was "How the F*** do you do that!?!?!"


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So there's so many different styles of vibrato. There's the BB style, Clapton style etc. I need to find a style that I am comfortable with right now. I need to so desperately practice this. I want this so badly. I realize it won't happen over night. So what basics should I know and then fine tune it for me?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> So there's so many different styles of vibrato. There's the BB style, Clapton style etc. I need to find a style that I am comfortable with right now. I need to so desperately practice this. I want this so badly. I realize it won't happen over night. So what basics should I know and then fine tune it for me?


It literally took me about one year to get it respectable. The hardest thing is to make them sound good at the top of a slow bend.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> It literally took me about one year to get it respectable. The hardest thing is to make them sound good at the top of a slow bend.


So what your saying is, it's a mission in the making?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> So what your saying is, it's a mission in the making?


Like most good things, yes.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember when I was so s** at vibrato and bending when I was in college.. I spent almost 2 years to practice only bending and vibrato, everyday I record my own practice and listen to it, first few months I hate hearing myself, turn it off right after few seconds, the 2e year was much better and now it's almost nature of my playing

If you want a tune for vibrato and bending together check "Crying" by Joe Satriani, I still practice this song till now...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually I make up my own stuff that I need to practice. I make up short and sweet exercises that combine these two together.

I record everything and while it's sounds like crap now, I know it will get better. Time, patience and perseverance are my best allies!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

The only suggestion that I can give is - no matter what you play, always try to play it musical, elegant, pleasant. Once when you can do that effortlessly than you can easily modify it to whatever you need


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Just one of the many styles of vibrato. Paul Kossoff (b1950-d1976) had the wickedest vibrato. The first time Clapton saw him, it blew his mind. The first thing Clapton said to Kossoff was "How the F*** do you do that!?!?!"


Probably my favourite player of all!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I use the BB King butterfly method a lot. The method in the video is 2nd choice, but not with thumb over. It depends on the note right, what finger is playing the sustained note.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

But do you do the faces? He had many great expressions..............especially while he was holding a note and doing that beautiful vibrato of his.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I love threads like this. Like a few have said.....time. Practice. etc. It'll come to a point where you don't think about it at all. My simple suggestion might be not to force it. Wood shed the shit out of it at home and it will come out naturally in your playing. Probably when you least expect it. Just don't ask when. There is no answer for that question.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are certain things I can't do no matter what. There some people who can roll their tongue and those who can't. I can't, despite that almost all the ancestors on my Dad's side of the family are of Scottish decent. 

I can do subtle violin style vibrato. I can do the less desirable "knuckle" vibrato. I can so a bending vibrato, which involves bending the string and using a forearm motion up and down - I'm quite happy with that one. But rotating my wrist around a pivot point - nope. I've tired it a few times a year for the last several years and I just can't do it. So don't give me this practice practice crap.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Just one of the many styles of vibrato. Paul Kossoff (b1950-d1976) had the wickedest vibrato. The first time Clapton saw him, it blew his mind. The first thing Clapton said to Kossoff was "How the F*** do you do that!?!?!"


He sounds like he imitating a slide player. Very cool.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Instead of starting a new thread...

I've come to the conclusion that the vibrato at the height of my bend ain't gonna happen. However, I have started shaking the whole guitar to get the vibrato I need. 

Things were so much easier when I had a whammy bar.

Here's some blues cheese to demonstrate for anyone who's in the same boat. This is much easier and sounds good, imo.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes my vibrato can be decent and other times it's shit! 

Just keep plugging at it


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Instead of starting a new thread...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that the vibrato at the height of my bend ain't gonna happen. However, I have started shaking the whole guitar to get the vibrato I need.
> 
> ...


That sounded just amazing! 

Do you want to come an audition for our band?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> At rehearsal last night and just getting warmed up and playing whatever. I happened to listen to the other guitarist's vibrato and it was superb. He's only been playing for 2 years. I have been doing vibrato with one finger and while my intentions were there that is totally the wrong way to be doing this. He gave me an impromptu lesson on the spot. I have been using one finger to do vibrato but using 3 fingers for strength to bend with. That was a "doh" moment in the making. The angle of the hand should be a little different because your using the web of your hand as a pivotal point and using more of your arm.
> 
> I have some exercises of hammering on and then vibrato, slide to a vibrato etc,
> 
> ...


I thought you were gonna say you were having a steak


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> I thought you were gonna say you were having a steak


 You can lead a horse to water but.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> That sounded just amazing!
> 
> Do you want to come an audition for our band?


Thanks Lola...

If you're being serious, no; I can't. I choke and can't play with bands at all.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Thanks Lola...
> 
> If you're being serious, no; I can't. I choke and can't play with bands at all.


Alcohol, my friend. Helping people get over stage fright for centuries now. Not to mention all the 'hooking up' it's lead to. Do those monks know what they actually started? Promiscuity, rock and roll - basically all of evildom!


----------

